# Brochure printing?



## butterflygirl (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone know of a good place to have tri-fold brochures printed? I use Mpix for my prints but they don't offer brochure printing - any suggestions or thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2008)

I would think that any commercial printer could handle that.  It's just a two sided print (probably letter sized paper) on the paper type of your choice.

You could fold them yourself and I'm sure that some printers would be able to fold them for you...for a price.


----------



## dpolston (Feb 12, 2008)

FedEx-Kinko's does this kind of work.


----------



## butterflygirl (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool - thanks! I was hoping to get something a little more classy than what I could do myself. Maybe a glossy sheen - I'll have to check around


----------



## Sclark (Feb 12, 2008)

I strongly suggest overnightprints.com

Be sure to find coupons as well - there are a good bit floating around out there right now.

(The quality is FAR beyond anything Kinkos can do)


----------



## Bthornton (Feb 13, 2008)

Sclark said:


> I strongly suggest overnightprints.com
> 
> Be sure to find coupons as well - there are a good bit floating around out there right now.
> 
> (The quality is FAR beyond anything Kinkos can do)


I agree! I have used overnight prints many times.  Prices are good colors are great. Just remember they print (as most printers) with CMYK so be sure to convert from RGB if that is what you are working with.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 6, 2011)

????????   this thread is 3 yo.


----------



## CCericola (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## chris (Oct 4, 2013)

I think they may have already got the brochures printed - a couple of posts back Schwettylens pointed out that the thread was three years old in 2011, it started in February 2008. Also, good as The Word Print may be why would someone in Michigan want to use a company in Australia.


----------



## KmH (Oct 4, 2013)

Thread closed, and all the spam posts (4 - all had just 1 post) have been deleted.


----------

